# Weekly Photo Callenge #14 for Week of 10/18/15



## wvdawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Posting it early since I may not be around much this week.  Can't wait to see the interpretations.

This week's theme is - MUG - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 20, 2015)

Guess I can get this one started with some LABS on a MUG


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 22, 2015)

*My Mug*

shot


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 24, 2015)

Cool mugs guys!
Did you make that one Lee?  (the tiki one)


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 24, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Cool mugs guys!
> Did you make that one Lee?  (the tiki one)



I won it for hulla dancing.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 24, 2015)

Lee Woodie said:


> I won it for hulla dancing.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 24, 2015)

*Some of my favorite*

everyday users.


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 24, 2015)

After getting his cheek busted open during a check at last night's hockey game.  Even though he was on the opposing team, it was good to see him return to the game.  What a mug.


----------

